# River Catfishing



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

So I have asked this question a few times. Im very interesed in river fishing for catfish. I know there are some monsters in the local rivers around here and I want to land some. I have tried a few spots on the brazos with zero luck (not that im giving up, just need a day that I can park the truck and explore on foot for some great areas) but I have never tried the Colorado. I google mapped it and there seem to be a few spots. Ive been looking on here and the internet for a few days. If anyone has tips on where to fish and what to use as bait in the Colorado let me know, Id like to scout it out before taking my son for a day or so. Not asking for any honeyholes just genreal areas that have fish. I havent had much luck with the fishing lately so Im hoping to score big hitting up the river. Thanks in advance!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

i have had luck on fresh cut bait on jug lines...


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

we were on the colorado last weekend just ridin around down around wharton, it's so low and crystal clear you can see small channels and blues everywhere along with carp, gou, etc. but no yellas. we usually use live perch or carp when fishin it but i wouldnt waste my time right now tryin to catch any monsters


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

myles - is it worth it to try for some channels with CJ's? Id be fishing from the bank so im fairly limited on where to access the river


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Where on the Colorado are you interested in fishing?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

We've always done well with live perch and soap.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2011)

Were did you go to access the Brazos river? I tried going under 59 but thats a no go now


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

There was a boat ramp on the Colorado river ouside of the town of Eagle lake. I think but am not sure it has been so long but I remember someone saying there was a low water dam down stream of the ramp. You can only go down stream so far but you can go upstream for along way. I have not been there for years. I have been thinking of taking my jet drive john boat down there, but it is along way from my house.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

I had zero luck on the Colorado when I did go. However i usually fish the Brazos under 59. The south side under the bridge is easily accessible. Coming from katy I take 99 to 59 head north, exit University and u-turn then take the Brazos river turn around. Fishing directly under the bridge is where I usually go with little to no luck, and more hangups then anything. This past weekend however i hiked downstream about 1 mile or so and found a bend in the river. threw some bait and within a 3 count had a 10lb blue on the line. im trying to get the pics off my phone and onto here and i will make a post.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2011)

wshniwasfshn said:


> I had zero luck on the Colorado when I did go. However i usually fish the Brazos under 59. The south side under the bridge is easily accessible. Coming from katy I take 99 to 59 head north, exit University and u-turn then take the Brazos river turn around. Fishing directly under the bridge is where I usually go with little to no luck, and more hangups then anything. This past weekend however i hiked downstream about 1 mile or so and found a bend in the river. threw some bait and within a 3 count had a 10lb blue on the line. im trying to get the pics off my phone and onto here and i will make a post.


 right there under 59 is were me and a buddy went...1st we got stuck in the sand...it took a buddy of mine in his tow truck forever to come...the cops showed up cause they said ur not suppose to be under the bridge...they made it a point to point out the sign...lol!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Sign!? i saw alot of tracks, some of which were from someone obviously stuck (im an avid offroader so they are easy to spot). i dont usually hike some but will from now on. Never have gotten a ticket or towed...luckily. lets hope i dont run into one of those friendly fort bend co sheriffs


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah the sign is right there when u drive were that one baracade was moved....How often do u try and get out there?


----------

